# Slob Fest



## Tumuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Great night pier fishing… Caught 30 - 26 keepers 4 throw back biggest fish 8.5 lb…5 to 1030 pm …slow slow retrieve fished the bait balls ..stick baits


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Where at?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

RStock521 said:


> Where at?


With $250,000+ on the line, nobody is going to tell anyone where they caught fish right now.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

BFG said:


> With $250,000+ on the line, nobody is going to tell anyone where they caught fish right now.


Yeah, I guess I knew that. I just hate the half-reports that the tournaments bring, but is what it is.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

RStock521 said:


> Where at?


Pier fishing…


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Just about every pier is on fire right now.


----------



## Tumuck (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Tumuck (Apr 20, 2012)

11-15 slob fest II … 5 to 730pm caught 16 tonight (see above) picture some pier near Sandusky…. Shallow stick baits … excellent 2 days of fishing …


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I’d say…. Look at them hogs! Gotta love the big pond.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

Wow, just Wow.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

That’s why we keep fishing in August…


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome job, I'm headed out somewhere tonight. I'll be happy with just a couple!


----------



## Tumuck (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Tumuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Hog fest day 3 - 24 keepers 4 throw backs .. bandits unassisted 50- 125 back … night bite P-10s 9-14 fow East of of Huron . Great 3 days of fishing good luck everyone…


----------



## Tumuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Slob fest day 4 just 2 of us left fishing … pulled 11 from pier biggest fish 9lb … a lot of hooked fish and lost running shallow crankbaits slow..


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

You da fish god!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That's a great 4 days of fishing tumuck. Are you fishing in a boat around the piers? Or right off of the piers? Thanks


----------



## Tumuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Both piers and boat


----------



## Tumuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Slob fest 5.. 
hit the piers for our last night here 3 guys 3 limits all nice grade fish … finished by 8pm throwing shallow stick baits .had lots of fun met some nice guys we fished with … Thank you Ohio Lake Erie


----------



## wishingfishing (Apr 3, 2021)

Dang, you were on em. Nice work.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

You need a motorized wheeled cooler to move that school of fish. That's some serious poundage. You guys got a heck of a system for catching. Time for you to go inland you caught your weekly limit. HA,HA, HA, just joking. Keep going, let's see how long you can keep it up.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Tumuck said:


> Slob fest 5..
> hit the piers for our last night here 3 guys 3 limits all nice grade fish … finished by 8pm throwing shallow stick baits .had lots of fun met some nice guys we fished with … Thank you Ohio Lake Erie
> View attachment 479068
> 
> View attachment 479067


Nice bags of fish…are you guys visiting the Great State of Ohio?…hope your stay was memorable…


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Tumuck said:


> Slob fest 5..
> hit the piers for our last night here 3 guys 3 limits all nice grade fish … finished by 8pm throwing shallow stick baits .had lots of fun met some nice guys we fished with … Thank you Ohio Lake Erie
> View attachment 479068
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Hope we can share some more photos with you guys …. Gonna be trolling hard for that 1 big fish now … good luck to all


----------

